# Stupid question...



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I know this is going to sound like a stupid question but - how do you start a fire in a fireplace using real wood? I have done it before and it was not hard- stack wood with air spaces in between the logs, and light some kindling that was placed in the spaces. I know this wood is not as dry as it should be, but really I did not expect it to be this darned hard to get going! I have tried paper, cardboard and paper towels underneath, kindling and even lighter fluid. I would just give up and wait for the wood to dry out- but there are some chilly nights coming and I would like to have a warm room until I can get my propane tank filled. Any suggestions?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

We have a wood stove, and always start our new fires with firestarters. We usually buy a case or two at Lowes or Walmart. Usually only takes a 1/4 or 1/2 a firestarter to get the fire going..... a case of these will run you around $7.00


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Willowynd said:


> I know this is going to sound like a stupid question but - how do you start a fire in a fireplace using real wood? I have done it before and it was not hard- stack wood with air spaces in between the logs, and light some kindling that was placed in the spaces. I know this wood is not as dry as it should be, but really I did not expect it to be this darned hard to get going! I have tried paper, cardboard and paper towels underneath, kindling and even lighter fluid. I would just give up and wait for the wood to dry out- but there are some chilly nights coming and I would like to have a warm room until I can get my propane tank filled. Any suggestions?


If your wood is wet--------You probably will not get it started the way you described. You need to find some dry wood--old boards---dead limbs that are NOT laying on the dirt---little twigs/branches/ cow chips if completely dry-----------If I had to start a fire with wet wood and didn't have the "Fire Starters" mentioned--------I would take a ax and cut up some of the wet wood into small finger size pieces---then it might start if you put enough kindling under it. Good Luck!! Randy


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you. I have hubby picking some up now.


----------



## CatsPaw (Jun 16, 2006)

There has to be a progression of size in the wood. Fire will go from paper like substance, to very tiny shaving (whittle them off a dry stick), to pencil size, to tootsie roll size, to ...etc. Patience and some hatchet splitting and shaving to get plenty of variety of kindling.

If your wood is still green. Split a bunch up into smaller peices for quicker drying. If they are wet, split them up and get the dryer wood from inside exposed.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

And, please, don't try the lighter fluid again. That can cause serious problems (like rebuilding your house and burying people). :nono:


----------



## kmaproperties (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll second the lighter fluid nix. very dangerous. we use 2x4 pieces split into strips, it gets some embers under the logs and works very well.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Wadded-up single sheets of newspaper is a good starter. Pack them all around the wood and get some dry kindling.

I know of a guy who burned most of his house by only putting a thimblefull of Thompson's Water Seal on some wet wood in his wood stove, when he stepped back to admire the little fire he accidentally kicked the Water Seal can and it splashed to near his wood stove with the door open.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Hmmmm..I wonder if they have the flue open? Hope so.

Let us know how it goes willowynd


----------



## SmartAZ (Sep 17, 2006)

You need two pieces of wood for the fire to get between. Split the logs and set the flat sides facing together an inch or so apart, or stack the wood so there are spaces for the fire to go through.

There aren't many right ways to burn wet wood. It's best to let it dry first.



> Never apologize for a stupid question.
> Stupid questions are better than stupid mistakes.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'll second or third the firestarter recommendation....that's all we ever use. We buy a box of firestarter bricks for about $6 or $7 for a box of 24 bricks. We cut each brick into thirds to make a total of 72 firestarters. This wax and sawdust starters will get whole logs going....no need for kindling. 

With that said, I'd suggest purchasing some seasoned firewood and let the stuff you got dry out before using it.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Gasoline, lighter fluid, lantern fuel, are all BIG no-no's.

A safe alternative is a cup of vegetable oil or lard. Another is wax or parrafin. They burn slower and last longer, giving the wood a better chance of drying enough to burn. If you have a chain saw, the bar oil also works well.


----------



## Terrco (Oct 17, 2006)

For an alernative, try a piece of steel wool for a starter. The little raskal burns very hot, especially when you blow on it, or use a bellow. Using fossel fuels inside a home fireplace can get you hurt, killed. maimed. or all of the above. 

TC


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

A few days inside will help it dry if you can move part of your pile to the garage , a porch , basment , or storage building as long as it is not green it will dry out in a few days 

if it is green , find other wood save that for next year


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I startours with a couple of ceder shake shingles , the neighbors roof is covered with them  . Actually they are from a shake tear off I did a few years ago just takes a shingle or two and a piece of paper . 
Ive also melted old candle wax into saw dust to make my own fire starting stix .


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)




----------

